# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Shin-oh spindle và spindle DIY.

## Nam CNC

Thấy bác VŨ khoe quá mình cũng cố gắng lượn lờ khắp nơi và cũng lượm được vài thứ vui vui.

          ---Con shin oh S933A , 2.2/3.7kw, 100/300hz, 6000-18000rpm.
              * collet EMC 16 , của hãng NT japan chế tạo, theo chuẩn gì thì hỏi hãng NT đó, có 1 mình nó làm à.
              * Nói chung mới mua về nhìn không ra, thấy ớn, sau đó em phục hồi nhân phẩm nó thì cũng đỡ đỡ , nôn quá chụp hình chơi chứ em cũng chưa cho nó chạy thử nữa.
              * kê đồng hồ so vào miệng côn thì runout < 0.01mm ... quá ok, quay tay rất êm, mở ra xem thì bạc đạn còn sáng bóng, đầy đủ mỡ bò , mà cái anh japanese nào đó cho mỡ hơi nhiều nên hơi rít, mai cho nó chạy chắc nó sẽ quay mượt hơn.
              Con này thì dành cho kim loại thì ok lắm đó , mặc dù catalogue chỉ cho biết nó cắt gỗ, resin, đồng thau, nhôm... không nói tới sắt, nhưng em thấy nó toàn bộ bằng gang và sắt, 4 bạc 7xxxC nên ăn sắt vẫn ok , nhưng lớp mỏng thôi , với lại muốn được như thế thì bộ gá phải gá thêm phần đỡ bạc đạn phía đầu nữa thì mới ổn.








            Khuyết điểm của em nó chính là mất cái nắp quạt phía sau, cánh quạt bị gãy 2 răng , chắc ngày mai em bẻ thêm 1 răng theo hình tam giác cho nó cân luôn hehehe.


 ----      Con thứ 2 dành cho anh em nhà nghèo nhưng phải giàu kinh nghiệm.
    * mỗi ngày em lượm 1 thứ, rồi để dành ... sau đó cũng đủ đồ chơi cho 1 em spindle chữa cháy.

       * Collet ER 11 china 
       * khớp nối thẳng và cứng dạng côn của japan
       * động cơ là AC spindle motor mitsubishi 0.4kw , 1500-1000rpm , mới 100% chưa xài , hàng chuyên nghiệp luôn.











        Con này thì vẫn có nhiều yếu điểm , thứ nhất kết cấu collet hơi dài nên có thể đầu cốt yếu ( dao 6mm chắc ok ) , thứ 2 động cơ chỉ dùng bạc 6002 chứ không phải loại chuyên dụng 7002C , nên phải mở ra thay bạc đạn lại, thứ 3 là 2 nắp bích chỉ bằng nhôm nên việc gia công kim loại sẽ tạo rung động thì mặt bích nơi gá bạc đạn dễ bị hỏng nên cần cơ cấu giữ chặt bạc đan. Khi nào em hoàn chỉnh và khắc phục thì em sẽ giới thiệu tiếp cho anh em biết kinh nghiệm như thế nào chứ bây giờ thì em này chữa cháy hay thậm chí vẫn làm việc rất ok với vật liệu mềm như gỗ hay nhựa, fip, hay nhôm.




       2 em song đôi khoe anh em chơi .... Nam CNC hehehe.

----------

CQV

----------


## huanpt

rốt cuộc thiệt hại sẽ là bao nhiêu?

----------


## Nam CNC

em khoe thôi mà chứ có bán đâu, còn thiệt hại bản thân em thì không nhiều lắm .... chỉ thiệt hại về thời gian nhong nhong ngoài đường nắng chói chang thôi hehehe. Ngày mai test thực tế và cân chỉnh lần cuối rồi sẽ quyết định, Nam CNC không muốn bán sản phẩm kém đâu à.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã test xong với biến tần 2HP của delta, lên 300hz êm ái, gió ào ạt , quá hoàn hảo cho em nó. Ngày mai lên kế hoạch phay nắp chụp sau đít động cơ và cánh quạt bằng nhôm lại vì em nó bị gãy 2 răng ( vậy mà vẫn êm ru không rung ) còn không thì em có nên bẻ răng thứ 3 cho đối xứng không ? heheh quá hớp. Em đã định giá xong cho em nó, nhưng nói trước chỉ đại gia rước được nó thôi nha vì nó đỉnh quá mà.....  có gì thì cứ gọi điện trực tiếp cho em, có xài qua hàng xịn thì mới biết giá trị mấy em nó , lúc ấy cảm nhận là quá rẻ luôn nữa là đằng khác. Bật mí xíu, anh Phương MD từng mua 1 em và có nói rằng 2 con 2.2kw hàng xịn của TQ cũng không bằng, và hình như anh đã hoàn vốn cái máy rồi, cả năm anh phương mới cho mỡ bò cho em nó đó , chả bù mấy em TQ 6 tháng thay bạc đạn do bạc TQ không tốt mà.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Quang_Q7

> Đã test xong với biến tần 2HP của delta, lên 300hz êm ái, gió ào ạt , quá hoàn hảo cho em nó. Ngày mai lên kế hoạch phay nắp chụp sau đít động cơ và cánh quạt bằng nhôm lại vì em nó bị gãy 2 răng ( vậy mà vẫn êm ru không rung ) còn không thì em có nên bẻ răng thứ 3 cho đối xứng không ? heheh quá hớp. Em đã định giá xong cho em nó, nhưng nói trước chỉ đại gia rước được nó thôi nha vì nó đỉnh quá mà.....  có gì thì cứ gọi điện trực tiếp cho em, có xài qua hàng xịn thì mới biết giá trị mấy em nó , lúc ấy cảm nhận là quá rẻ luôn nữa là đằng khác. Bật mí xíu, anh Phương MD từng mua 1 em và có nói rằng 2 con 2.2kw hàng xịn của TQ cũng không bằng, và hình như anh đã hoàn vốn cái máy rồi, cả năm anh phương mới cho mỡ bò cho em nó đó , chả bù mấy em TQ 6 tháng thay bạc đạn do bạc TQ không tốt mà.


Trờiiiii…. em nó tuy chân dài nhưng bể mất "cái ngàn vàng" rồi, còn đang lo kiếm dịch vụ chỉnh sửa thế mà má mì Nam đã doạ chỉ gả cho đại gia :-)

----------


## Khoa C3

Chắc dân chơi nhẩy vào cũng gả luôn á.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ui giời ơi, người đẹp gãy móng tay thì có sao đâu nè , có bị lép hay lé đâu mà lo , ví dụ như em Ngọc Tri... chân dài óc ngắn thì có đại gia nào mà không muốn , nhưng anh em có chắc em ấy còn nguyên không ? hehehe , dân chơi cũng gã luôn miễn là trả đủ cho má mì này là được heheheh.

       Bảo đảm , khi thấy nó quay rồi thì mới thấy uy lực của nó, trên nó chỉ còn có ATC built in thôi.

----------


## writewin

he he ko biêt em này khoẻ ko anh Nam



em nhà nghèo nên gái sao cũng dc, sút tí móng tay có sao đâu, có khi về nhà em em làm cho nó cái móng mới còn đẹp hơn móng củ, he he

----------


## Nam CNC

con này thì mạnh rồi , nhưng nó quá to , nếu không lầm thì em nó tối thiểu là 29kg, có luôn cái móc trên thân, chỉ tội em nó chỉ là động cơ tua nhanh kéo đầu spindle, vậy cái đầu đâu ? bèo nhèo thì chơi ER32 , còn không thì tìm ông Nam mập lấy cái BT 30 ATC nữa thì ok , nhưng cái máy nào gá nỗi em nó đây , hàng DIY thì không tới, nếu chơi tới thì mua máy công nghiệp nhật 2nd vẫn hơn và rẻ hơn hehehe, thỉnh thoảng vẫn thấy mấy cái động cơ này nhưng nghĩ không thể dùng và bán nó nên không dám lấy về ( chật nhà ).

         --- Mà boy nhà nghèo ham hố  quá vậy ? ông thì chịu khó nhưng khó quá nên thiếu tiền chơi đồ ngon.... bèo quá , nhà kế bên tui cho mượn mấy em về cày, nhưng xa xôi quá, cho mượn sợ 1 đi không trở lại hehee. Ông chứng minh được có kế hoạch gì hoành tráng đi, không chừng tui bán thiếu mai mốt kiếm được tiền trả sau, mà thậm chí bán ghẻ ghẻ tí cho ông HAHAHA.... boy nhà nghèo thì không em nào theo HAHAHAHA. Đừng nói là tui không giúp đấy nhé.

----------


## writewin

ha ha anh nam tinh mắt quá, con này là cái spin chính của máy cái xác máy tiện CNL ở xưởng em ấy, con nàm bên cạnh con C hồi anh vào ấy, tính bán cân KG nhưng  khá bực mình với em này nên lột trần trụi em nó ra đồng thời sắp xếp lại máy móc trong xưởng luôn để tiện việc lắp ráp máy móc


kế hoạch hoành tráng thì em ko có rồi, h kiếm con spin nào trâu bò 1 tí gặm đồng nhẹ như khoai là dc, để em kiếm tí tiền mua sửa cho con, ha ha, kế đó rồi mới dám có kế hoạch lên ăn sắt

----------


## elenercom

Thắng mới cưới vợ trước Tết mà con đã uống được sữa rồi. Đúng là cao thủ. Bái phục. Bái phục.

----------


## writewin

mua sửa lon để dành khi có con rồi uống, lo xa xa tí có sao đâu, ha ha

----------


## hadenki

Lò dò theo bác Nam tập chơi spindle nên vác về mấy em giống của bác Nam nhưng CS lớn hơn 
Theo như bác Nam nói thì mấy em này mới 100%
Hì hục test với biến tần Keyence 0.7KW tại 200Hz thì thấy chạy êm ru
Thấy date chỗ ghi 2008, chỗ ghi 2011 nên cũng không biết em nó sinh năm nào nữa?

----------


## Nam CNC

quay rất êm, nhưng bị vướng cái then, khi DIY spindle thì nhớ cân bằng lại cái then đó, ... dùng keo 502 và chì nhét vào đến khi nào quay êm thật em thì ok. Con này cốt động cơ là phi 22mm. HAHAH bác Hạnh chịu chơi thiệt, mấy con này kéo đầu cắt mini là ngon lắm đó

----------


## Luyến

> .



Em đang cần 1 con spindle như của bác nam nhưng phải lắp được dao lớn hơn. Hoặc con nào có thể lắp đựoc dao BT thì càng tốt. Anh em biết chỗ nào bán mua dùn em. Em thank nhiều.

----------


## longdq

bác cho e hỏi là phải bơm thêm mỡ cho con spindle Con shin oh S933A này ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

mỗi bạc đã có mỡ cao tốc rồi , bơm thêm chỉ gây nóng .... dẫn đến cháy mỡ và hư bạc đạn.

--- trong trường hợp spindle dùng nhiều , âm thanh bắt đầu kêu lớn hơn mà vẫn quay êm thì em nó đã khô mỡ , lúc này cần bảo trì bằng cách tháo ra vệ sinh và vào mỡ cao tốc lại và chiến đấu tiếp , khi bạc khô mỡ thì đừng nên chạy tiếp vì lúc này bạc đạn đang chạy ở chế độ phá hủy , kéo dài sẽ dẫn đến cháy bi và cháy vành... tèo em bạc đạn.


Những con shinoh này dành cho gỗ , kết cấu khá đơn giản nên việc bảo trì là rất nhanh , em quen tay chắc 20 phút là xong , quan trọng là phải có tools mở đai ốc phía đầu và chút kinh nghiệm. Ai muốn làm mà lo sợ thì cứ hỏi trên đây em sẽ hướng dẫn , còn gấp quá cứ alo cho em (à nói trước em hay quên điện thoại đâu đó , có gì đừng buốn em nhé , tốt nhất cứ hỏi trên diễn đàn .)

----------

longdq, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## longdq

Tiện đây e muốn nhờ bác tư vấn chút là e muốn mua 1 em spindle để chạy thép thì nên chọn spindle nào ạ. hôm trước e thấy bác có nhắc đến spindle trung quốc chạy 3 hay 4 bạc đạn đầu 7 gì đó loại thấp tốc cho chạy kim loại. 
Loại spindle đó e có thể mua ở đâu hay mua bằng cách nào ạ

----------


## Ga con

> mỗi bạc đã có mỡ cao tốc rồi , bơm thêm chỉ gây nóng .... dẫn đến cháy mỡ và hư bạc đạn.
> 
> --- trong trường hợp spindle dùng nhiều , âm thanh bắt đầu kêu lớn hơn mà vẫn quay êm thì em nó đã khô mỡ , lúc này cần bảo trì bằng cách tháo ra vệ sinh và vào mỡ cao tốc lại và chiến đấu tiếp , khi bạc khô mỡ thì đừng nên chạy tiếp vì lúc này bạc đạn đang chạy ở chế độ phá hủy , kéo dài sẽ dẫn đến cháy bi và cháy vành... tèo em bạc đạn.
> 
> 
> Những con shinoh này dành cho gỗ , kết cấu khá đơn giản nên việc bảo trì là rất nhanh , em quen tay chắc 20 phút là xong , quan trọng là phải có tools mở đai ốc phía đầu và chút kinh nghiệm. Ai muốn làm mà lo sợ thì cứ hỏi trên đây em sẽ hướng dẫn , còn gấp quá cứ alo cho em (à nói trước em hay quên điện thoại đâu đó , có gì đừng buốn em nhé , tốt nhất cứ hỏi trên diễn đàn .)


Em bổ sung chút, nên tra thông số hãng trước khi tra mỡ. Theo NSK, bạc tương đương 7006C tra mỡ 0.58cc/row. Mình không chích vào chính xác giữa vòng bi thì có thể tăng lên thêm 1 chút do dính vòng ngoài, nhưng tối đa không nên quá 1cc/row. Trường hợp cho nhiều quá, nới lỏng tán chặn, chạy rodai từ từ rồi xiết chặt.

Thanks

----------

Gamo, longdq

----------

